# Does your tiel...?



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I thought it would be fun to say what weird things our tiels do, and to ask if any of the other tiels on TC have the same quirks. 

Here are Rocko's oddities (probably left out a few, knowing him):

- He loves when I tap my fingernails on the mirror
- He beak-bangs my hand when I tap my fingernails on the mirror
- He pants rapidly before he sings
- He says "hello" as a tension reliever
- He refuses to get into a shower himself, but when he's forced into it, he remembers that he loves water
- He gets very possessive over technology such as TVs, computers, cell phones, tablets, etc
- He sleeps on the cage floor sometimes for no apparent reason
- He LOVES cheese crackers, such as Goldfish and Cheez-its, and gets very angry at me when I eat them in front of him
- He hates veggies but loves fruits


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL! 

Skiddles:
a) head butts my face when she wants scratches
b) as soon as I let her out of the cage she goes straight into the bathroom and sings

Louey:
a) as soon as I let him out of his cage he goes straight into Skiddles cage and steals her corn
b) loves to be held in one hand on his back and have his belly and head tickled

There are more but they are the few things that popped into my head


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Ok I'll have a go.
Rosie:
Within 3 days of being here she had learned what "Rosie, want some? It's yummy!" meant. If she is out of the cage will immediately come to the person that says this to see what they are eating. 
Loves my daughter and will allow her to do anything with her.
Will pace a perch till someone opens the door for her.
Is not a morning bird.
Olive:
Loves to sit on heads.
Will scream if she thinks I am going to stop her from playing with my earrings.
Loves scritches.
Wakes up happy!


----------



## kmclaassen (Jan 17, 2013)

Haze:
Cuddles with me when I'm laying on the couch
puts his head in my fingers when he wants head scratches
Whistles at himself in the mirror, then looks over it to see if anyone is paying attention to him
Bangs his beak on phone and ipad screens
likes to watch other birds on youtube

Theres so much more that will probably come to me after i post this post.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey:

Terrified of apples. They are going to murder him... or so he thinks.
Favorite song is the vacuum, although he loves Judas Priest and the Ramones
Likes belly rubs, but so far no other petting permitted
Favorite phrase is Good Morning
Bit of a tv junkie

Will have to think of more.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker: 

-Preens my hair when I am stressed. He doesn't normally touch me on his free will
-Holds my hand with his foot when I have a hypo attack
-Flirts with feet
-Has a fear of oranges
-Claims his songs are copyright and inserts his beak into the earhole of anyone who forgets it
-Loves parsley more than millet
-_Always_ sings at 8:30 PM
-Loves car rides
-Licks things when he is upset
-Will bite Jaid when he won't shut up
-Likes scratches but hates he has to be touched by hands to do it 
-Is a keyboard thief
-Can talk, but hasn't in a year
-Laughs when Jaid hurts himself
-Is a total hen magnet 
-Loves to sing to his foot



Jaid:

-Takes off on a full blown sprint then randomly stops and beak bangs
-Stares down my shirt and laughs
-Enjoys singing when other animals want to nap
-Tomatoes are his favorite food
-Was trained using kisses as his incentive
-Will fly to me when I double tap my arm
-Steals bracelets off my wrist
-Plucks my hair
-Will sit on my shoulder and steal food before it goes into my mouth
-Is prone to night frights
-Hitches rides on my feet
-Really sucks at heartwings


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Mezza said:


> LOL!
> 
> Skiddles:
> a) head butts my face when she wants scratches
> ...


I forgot the most cutest Skiddles thing...she sings to her treats before she eats them. Sings to teaspoons, tea towels and shirts even. Ok...she sings to everything! LOL!


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Ziggy:
- Greets you with a kissy noise when you come home
- Sings to feet and socks
- When he's covered for the night and the lights are off, and you're in bed, he sings and talks and makes kissy noises from the other room while you're both going to sleep
- Pulls leg and toe and eyebrow and beard hairs
- Adores my husband and will let me my husband hold him however he wants
- Now loves to walk around on the floor. He was giving heartwings to the Internet router the other day
- Loves car rides and will sing and talk for at least an hour in the car

Betsy:
- Loves wicker toys more than anything in the world
- Hates it when I give her a bath, but will freely bathe in her tiny water dish, which usually only gets her face and feet wet
- Preens ALL the time
- Cuddles one of her toys when she sleeps at night
- Has a disability in her right foot and can't close it all the way, so when she tucks up that foot at night, it's open under her fluff 

Tommy
- Loves my mom and no one else
- Loves to sit on the laptop keyboard right by the screen, and sometimes falls asleep there
- Doesn't understand that the Moluccan cockatoo is 40 times his size and does not appreciate small birds landing in her play area
- Has a tail feather with a damaged follicle, so now the feather will come in crooked his entire life
- My dad bought him on consignment from a pet store. He was already at least a year old, and loved attention at the pet store, so my dad got him for my mom who was sad about the death our first tiel (Merlin). What dad put Tommy in the car to go home, Tommy started singing the Andy Griffith song - all the way through. Not bad for a second-hand bird!
- Last time I took him to the vet, he wolf whistled at all the vet techs as they walked by, and when one vet tech took him out of his carrier, he burst into song for her.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

And... adding to collin's, Tommy has the best grumpy face!


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> And... adding to collin's, Tommy has the best grumpy face!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Great posts everyone! This thread will be a lot of fun. 



CaliTiels said:


> Beaker:
> 
> -Preens my hair when I am stressed. He doesn't normally touch me on his free will
> -Holds my hand with his foot when I have a hypo attack


This just about melted my heart. Rocko does that too, he seems to understand when I'm having a narcolepsy attack. He gets really quiet and will willingly nap anytime I need to lay down. Although it's been better, thankfully, because I finally found a med that works


----------



## crafti142 (Dec 27, 2013)

Kiki: just loves people and sitting on their shoulder or being near them. To the point that we have to remember to put her in the cage for food! Loves cuddles. Loves green leafy veg but won't eat fruit or vege. Gets insistent that we not go out the back door!


----------



## vitaminmandi (Jan 22, 2014)

Sophia:
-Will stand on a certain perch and give us a death stare to let us know she wants to come hang out
-Frantically runs to that perch if I say "Wanna come see your mom?"
-Will only eat pellets if they are seed sized, so I have to crush each individual pellet with a spoon 
-LOVES to be gently sprayed in the face with water, and will even open her mouth for a sip during her showers
-Gets upset if I take out her food dish to replenish it, and gets SO excited to see her new food when I put the dish back in the cage

I've only had her for about a month now, so I will learn more as time goes on! These birds are quirky and awesome, and honestly Sophia has turned out to be a way cooler pet than I thought she would be. I honestly didn't realize how absolutely awesome cockatiels are!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

*Solaire:*

- Loves scritches, and will let me touch him anywhere
- Will go to anyone and let them pet him, unless I am in the room (he's a momma's boy!)
- Gets obsessed with shiny metal objects when I'm "playing with" them (e.i., the hardware on a perch I'm screwing in.)
- When he wants attention, he will let out a cue little squeak every ten seconds or so if I'm not petting him.
- Often flies after me and lands on my head when try to walk out of the room.

*Bandit:*

- Hates stepping up, but if coerced, he will run up to a shoulder and then not want to leave.
- Is incredibly sweet in the mornings, but gets progressively grumpier and grumpier as the day goes on -- until he is screeching in anger at anything or anyone that comes within a foot of him before bedtime.
- Will eat just about anything.
- Has a great singing voice.

*Gypsy:*

- Is obsessed with sitting on my knee, while I am seated at my desk. Prefers to be under the desk.
- Will let absolutely anyone give her scritches.
- Is very tame but does not like to stay perched on hands or arms (only knees or shoulders)
- Has never laid or acted like she wants a mate, but was apparently an excellent foster mom to some baby lovebirds in her last home.
- Flaps her wings in the cage for exercise, even though she is fully capable of coming out and flying.

*Astrid:*

- Terrified of new people, hands, people making sudden movements, etc.
- Loves to hang out in my lap and on my shoulder, but only on her terms and usually only if I'm setting down.
- Will do _almost_ anything for millet.
- Loves to play with toys more than any tiel I've seen (her favorite thing is balsa).
- When she gets hormonal, she will try to seduce any male that comes near her.  (None have been interested, even though she's so good-looking!)


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Bjorn:
- pulls out my earphones when i'm listening to music so that i'll give him attention!
- i say hello, and he says birdie

Ollie:
- does anything to get to eat some Herbamare (a herb salt)
- doesn't step up when i'm getting her out of the cage. Mrs. Independent prefers to climb out herself

Ivy:
- comes to me, begs for strokes, and then snaps at me
- squawks randomly all day long
- lands on my head instead of my shoulder. she never lands on my shoulder!

just a few flock quirks


----------



## Hobbs94 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cali:
HAS to be part of every conversation
Sings, although shes a girl
Loves dirty laundry
Afraid of heights
Favorite place to sit is on top of my head
Scared of popsicle sticks
Loves the water until she gets in it (she gets SO CLOSE to it!)


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Cookie:
likes to sing his own version of happy and you know it, "happy clap clap"
Has nice play gym to play on rather play on floor 
Would rather pick at cage then shredders
Likes to "fix" my hair
likes whatever I'm eating

Cheerio:
Likes heads 
Hates scratches unless you play with his crest
loves the floor
hates everyone but me
Likes whatever Cookie eats
Loves to preen skin (ow ow)


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko has a strange obsession with water bottles. He loves to play with them and beak bang on them.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

*Sam:*
-If she has food it must be dropped off the table, and if it's already on the floor it isn't in the right place.
-Flies repeatedly around the room when you're in a rush because you need to go out.
-Annoys the Bluebell by eating her millet.
-Seems to think she is also a rabbit and that she should be on the floor with them
-Loves egg and bread
-Started randomly singing tonight after not singing or making any noise but a flock call for 2months
-Pecks Blizz if he touches her wings or feet
-Enjoys destroying shreddable toys quickly and pulling keys off my laptop
-Naps a lot of the day
-Prefers nutriberries to millet
-Likes to peck glasses
-loves to deshell monkeynuts then leave them
-Tries any food she sees me "try"
-She's a poser
-Likes looking out the window
-Turning a light on makes her jump everytime, but off doesn't
-Enjoys scritches on her terms
-Hates anything above her
-Hates Blankets
-Dislikes moving objects
-Watches TV

*Blizzard*
-Shakes his head when people talk to him
-Is an AWESOME hoverer
-Annoys Bluebell by pulling at her toys, biting her mineral blocks and eating her millet
-More nervous of things that don't move than things that move
-Loves egg
-When on your shoulder he screams into your ear
-Sings to nearly everything
-Heartwings randomly
-Stalks and copies Sam
-Enjoys throwing things
-Chases the cursers on screens
-Doesn't like pink things
-Is a scritchaholic
-Enjoys chewing the mirrors frame
-Bites moles and lips if you're not careful
-waits until he is on your shoulder to poop
-Pecks everything
-Chews wires
-Attacks Bells
-Obsession with glasses
-Enjoys kisses on his belly


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Henrietta (Goose)
Obsessed, I mean OBSESSED with beak, forehead kisses. She will place her head on my lips over and over again, or just rest her head there for a sequence of up to 100 kisses at a time. 
She loves all head and neck loving but that's it! No back, no belly!
She has to repay affection with eyelash grooming. If I don't allow it, she's done cuddling. 
Did I mention the kissing thing? Lol
She is angry about sharing any technological devices with anyone. Makes her evil!
First thing in the morning is flight time, rest of the day is shoulder riding time
Somedays hands are all she wants other days, hands are apparently out to kill her
Nail polish terrifies her!! (I miss nail polish :-( )
Loves hot tea before bed!! 
If around a mirror she Will fly to it but then look at me in the mirror, rather than the normal bird obsession thing.
Screams for bed, but likes to sleep in~won't make a peep
Only let's ME snug on her, but loves everyone.
Likes to get in a bath then stand there while I sprinkle her with water. (A little spoiled)


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Grigio:
- Likes to hang out quietly in his covered cage until mid morning then will screech at 5-10 second intervals until we get him.
- Immediately flies to the bathroom to sing to the bird in the mirror.
- Then flies to me so I can put him on his playground where he'll walk around with heart-wings, singing to and beakbanging all his toys.
- Favorite toys are little boxes. He'll flip them end over end over end.
- Loves fruit.
- I'm the only one he'll allow to give scritches.
- Has a special whistle for my son who moved out and will sing it sometimes, looking for him.  
- Joins me in the shower about once a week.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

A few more about Joey:
- He doesn't mind at all if the vacuum hose is used on the bottom of his cage while he is in it. I change the bottom every couple days and vacuum up the stuff that falls down the sides of the slide out cage. The whole bottom gets a good clean once a week.
-Seems a bit concerned over some small noises, yet the washing machine just 10 feet from him is fine.
-Has finally started saying 'I love you' to me and not just his millet! At first he only said it to his millet spray.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

TamaMoo said:


> -Has finally started saying 'I love you' to me and not just his millet! At first he only said it to his millet spray.



This is TOO FUNNY! Millet always comes first, you know. My Ziggy does heartwings to his millet and gives it kissy noises.


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

Claire
Still learning about her as I've only had her 3 months.
- Is obsessed with Jasper's leg band and constantly tries to take the shiny band away from him. She doesn't have one and is jealous.
-LOVES water. Anytime I look at her she is either playing in the water or taking a bath.
-Hisses at night when the bed time routine has been thrown off or Jasper won't stay still.
-Enjoys throwing pieces of food to hear the different sounds it makes.
-Loves the draw strings on the blinds.

Jasper
-Enjoys routines. If I'm not awake on time he will chirp until I uncover the cage.
-Will scream for me when Claire falls, gets stuck or he just can't find her.
-Loves music and will often use a different chirp to tell me he wants music.
-Will eat millet from anyone. His love of millet always wins.
-Likes to sit on the blinds above my computer desk when doing college work.
-Likes to nap when I nap.

There's more for Jasper and I'm still learning about Claire. I am always amazed with their personalities.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

ccollin13 said:


> This is TOO FUNNY! Millet always comes first, you know. My Ziggy does heartwings to his millet and gives it kissy noises.


I had to laugh reading this, because not long after I posted, Joey was sitting on his food dish, giving heart wings to his cuttlebone while deep in a one sided conversation with it. I have learned that millet always comes first. I learned it watching mom's little guy and his adoration for his.


----------



## tielsdownunder (Sep 27, 2013)

Gizmo:

- sings, wolf whistle and heart wings to his foraging toy, presumably because it gives him millet.
- when we lying on couch and I put my phone in front of face he immediately walks over and sticks his head under the phone to make sure I'm still looking at him.
- enjoys sleeping on an old blanket on the floor at the end of my bed. If I try to move him to sleeping cage, my fingers will be destroyed. 
- loves dried apples
- is growing his flight feathers out for first time, seems concerned as to what get are


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

tielsdownunder said:


> Gizmo:
> 
> - sings, wolf whistle and heart wings to his foraging toy, presumably because it gives him millet.


Hahahahahaha, love it


----------

